# O motivo da acentuação de palavras como “auxílio” no português



## meencantesp

No português, como se sabe, acentua-se o substantivo “auxílio”, e não se acentua o verbo “auxilio”. No espanhol, faz-se o contrário: “auxilio”, sem o acento agudo, é o substantivo, e o “auxilío”, com o acento na letra i, é o verbo (_embora, ao que parece, haja a possibilidade de a forma de substantivo ser usada também como verbal_). _Use-se o exemplo “enviar”, então, para o espanhol_. Em ambas as línguas, os substantivos terminados em “cio” são mais numerosos do que os verbos com a mesma terminação, pelo que, tentando tornar o uso dos acentos algo menos frequente (é até mais fácil escrever sem o uso excessivo deles), faz todo o sentido que se acentuem os verbos — que se dê ao acento um caráter de marcador de exceções. O espanhol seguiu essa lógica. *Por que é que aqueles que elaboraram as regras ortográficas do português não fizeram o mesmo? Terá sido uma tentativa de distanciar o nosso idioma do castelhano? Se sim, houve algum contexto político específico para o terem feito?*


----------



## machadinho

'Anúncio' é proparoxítona. 'Anuncio' é paroxítona.


----------



## Dymn

meencantesp said:


> e o “anuncío”, com o acento na letra i, é o verbo.


Não existe "_anuncío_", é "_anuncio_" também com a tonicidade no _u_.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> 'Anúncio' é proparoxítona. 'Anuncio' é paroxítona.



É verdade. Acabei de fazer as edições necessárias para que a pergunta fique correta.



Dymn said:


> Não existe "_anuncío_", é "_anuncio_" também com a tonicidade no _u_.



Por essa eu não esperava; pensei que o verbo “anunciar” seguiria a mesma lógica que o verbo “auxiliar”, por exemplo (pesquisei este em sites de conjugação verbal espanhola e percebi que alguns apontam duas formas possíveis; não sabia disso). Usei “auxiliar” agora como novo exemplo.

---

Deixando o espanhol de lado, mesmo assim ainda restam mais palavras pronunciadas como proparoxítonas do que como paroxítonas, e mesmo assim a acentuação está nas que estão em maior número.


----------



## jazyk

Auxiliar em espanhol também se acentua como anunciar. Pode usar o verbo enviar como exemplo. Este tem hiato.


----------



## meencantesp

jazyk said:


> Auxiliar em espanhol também se acentua como anunciar. Pode usar o verbo enviar como exemplo. Este tem hiato.



Procurei o verbo “auxiliar” em alguns sites na internet e um deles (bem famoso, por sinal, o que todavia reconheço eu que nem sempre é indicativo de qualidade) apontou serem corretas tanto a forma “auxilio” quanto a forma “auxilío”. Aliás, ia usar essa, porque era a que tinha ouvido numa aula. Tentei “inovar” com o “anunciar” e acabei cometendo um erro. De qualquer forma, como “auxiliar” também não parece ser um caso muito claro (se quiser esclarecê-lo, à vontade), vou pôr ali também o “enviar”.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Acabei de fazer as edições necessárias para que a pergunta fique correta.





meencantesp said:


> No português, como se sabe, acentua-se o substantivo “auxílio”, e não se acentua o verbo “auxilio”.


Dá na mesma, meencantesp. 'Auxílio' é proparoxítona; 'auxilio' é paroxítona. A acentuação gráfica não depende da categoria gramatical das palavras.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Dá na mesma, meencantesp. 'Auxílio' é proparoxítona; 'auxilio' é paroxítona. A acentuação gráfica não depende da categoria gramatical das palavras.



Mas por que então a opção de se acentuarem as proparoxítonas em vez das paroxítonas? Sendo estas menos numerosas do que aquelas, o critério certamente não foi aquele que eu mencionei. Teria sido qual?


----------



## machadinho

Porque as proparoxítonas são menos numerosas do que as paroxítonas.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Porque as proparoxítonas são menos numerosas do que as paroxítonas.



Sim, elas são minoritárias na língua, eu fazia referência era aos casos em questão mesmo. De qualquer forma, o critério então foi acentuá-las para que se pudesse dizer que todas as proparoxítonas são acentuadas? Não tinha pensado nisso, de verdade.


----------



## Dymn

Eu aprendi que palavras como _anúncio _ou _auxílio _são paroxítonas mas são acentuadas porque têm essa terminação em encontro vocálico e são chamadas de "pseudoproparoxítonas" ou algo do género. A nível puramente fonético acho que são paroxítonas, o _-cio _ou o _-lio_ são pronunciados numa única sílaba.


----------



## meencantesp

Dymn said:


> Eu aprendi que palavras como _anúncio _ou _auxílio _são paroxítonas mas são acentuadas porque têm essa terminação em encontro vocálico e são chamadas de "pseudoproparoxítonas" ou algo do género. A nível puramente fonético acho que são paroxítonas, o _-cio _ou o _-lio_ são pronunciados numa única sílaba.



Pois assim também aprendi. Como sei que existe alguma polêmica quanto à classificação dessas palavras, decidi aceitar a definição da Machadinho, até por não conseguir defender com muita certeza o outro lado (se é que há "lados").


----------



## jazyk

http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?key=auxiliar


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> De qualquer forma, o critério então foi acentuá-las para que se pudesse dizer que todas as proparoxítonas são acentuadas?


Acho que não. O critério, suponho, foi o da *economia* de sinais. Acento gráfico em todas as proparoxítonas resulta numa escrita no geral mais limpa (e mais fácil) do acento gráfico em todas as paroxítonas.



Dymn said:


> Eu aprendi que palavras como _anúncio _ou _auxílio _são paroxítonas mas são acentuadas porque têm essa terminação em encontro vocálico e são chamadas de "pseudoproparoxítonas" ou algo do género. A nível puramente fonético acho que são paroxítonas, o _-cio _ou o _-lio_ são pronunciados numa única sílaba.


Pode ser. Trata-se duma escolha puramente teórica entre (i) tornar a nomenclatura ainda mais barroca do que já é, ou (ii) jogar os desvios produzidos na fala para processos fonéticos de transformação. Você e @meencantesp optam por (i): gastar nos elementos e economizar nas transformações. Eu opto por (ii): economizar nos elementos e gastar nas transformações. Exemplo abaixo:



Dymn said:


> A nível puramente fonético acho que são paroxítonas, o _-cio _ou o _-lio_ são pronunciados numa única sílaba.


A nível puramente fonético, eu pronuncio 'cachorro', que é uma paroxítona, assim: [ka'ʃoh], ou seja, como se ela fosse uma oxítona. Nem por isso vou eu defender que 'cachorro' é oxítona nem mesmo pseudoparoxítona. Mutatis mutandis, 'auxílio' é proparoxítona (hiato) mas normalmente pronunciada como se fosse paroxítona (ditongo). O processo é fonético. Mas é um processo: tem um ponto de saída e um ponto de chegada.


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> Sendo estas menos numerosas do que aquelas


As mais numerosas são as paroxítonas, não as proparoxítonas.

Independente da classificação, palavras como “auxílio” só têm uma divisão silábica amplamente aceita: au.xí.li.o
Há por aí quem diga que seja possível au.xi.lio, mas a aceitação é bem menor. Pela divisão silábica, fica claro que auxílio tenha de receber acento e auxilio (v.) não. Para a outra parte da pergunta original, não parece que tenha algo a ver com o espanhol, já que esses ditongos crescentes são mais raros em português, parece-me lógico que o modelo de acentuação seja diferente daquele do espanhol.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> As mais numerosas são as paroxítonas, não as proparoxítonas.



Como eu disse antes, o “menos numerosas” que usei tinha relação somente com as palavras do tipo em discussão, e não com todo o vocabulário do idioma português. Ficou ruim a minha formulação...

... aliás, a publicação acabou ficando problemática, por minha culpa mesmo, e a discussão parece que se perdeu em relação àquilo em que eu pensava. O melhor seria que existisse aqui uma opção para apagar publicações, mas infelizmente não há. Agradeço por todas as respostas mesmo assim.


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> [...] e a discussão parece que se perdeu em relação àquilo em que eu pensava.


Você sugeriu que o acento gráfico seja a marca que separa verbos em -cio de substantivos em -cio. Entendi bem? Se entendi, repare que observei na #7 acima que os acentos gráficos não diferenciam categorias gramaticais em português. Você ignorou o comentário. Acrescento que a sugestão, se fosse adotada, introduziria um uso especial, ad hoc, do acento gráfico, uso esse que destoaria da função que o acento gráfico desempenha nas demais palavras da língua. Esse uso particular não seria sistemático.

Quanto à política da língua portuguesa em se diferenciar do castelhano, não tenho quase nada a dizer. Mas outros foreiros certamente têm. Se o que te interessa é no fundo isso, sugiro então abordar o assunto diretamente e *noutro fio *e, de preferência, sem recorrer a questões menores, como essa da acentuação de substantivos em -cio.


----------



## meencantesp

machadinho said:


> Você sugeriu que o acento gráfico seja a marca que separa verbos em -cio de substantivos em -cio. Entendi bem?



Mais ou menos. A acentuação não é mesmo separadora de categorias gramaticais, e eu não pensei isso. Pensei em usar essa distinção como exemplo do fato de as proparoxítonas terminadas em “cio” serem acentuadas e de as paroxítonas, não. Queria era falar da possibilidade de, por as paroxítonas desse tipo de palavra serem menos numerosas do que as proparoxítonas desse mesmo tipo, aquelas serem acentuadas, e não estas. Se pensarmos em palavras terminadas em “cio”, vamos ver que há mais palavras formando proparoxítonas do que paroxítonas, sendo as paroxítonas normalmente verbos, em menor número. Logo, se as paroxítonas estão em menor número, por que não acentuá-las para que elas sim sejam as “distintas”?



machadinho said:


> Eu observei na #7 acima que acentos gráficos não diferenciam categorias gramaticais em português. Você ignorou o comentário.



Não dei resposta, é verdade, mas o li.



machadinho said:


> Acrescento que adotar a sua sugestão introduziria um uso especial, ad hoc, do acento gráfico, uso esse que nada teria a ver com a função que o acento gráfico desempenha nas demais palavras da língua. Não seria sistemático.



Entendo agora. Se pôr acento nas paroxítonas em questão “economizaria” a quantidade de acentos em algumas palavras, isso geraria uma distorção nas regras *gerais *de ortografia do idioma. É isso?


----------



## machadinho

meencantesp said:


> Entendo agora. Se pôr acento nas paroxítonas em questão “economizaria” a quantidade de acentos em algumas palavras, isso geraria uma distorção nas regras *gerais *de ortografia do idioma. É isso?


Sim. Toda gramática teria de acrescentar uma ressalva em nota de rodapé dizendo: as regras de acentuação acima valem para todas as palavras da língua salvo as terminadas em -cio. Seria uma economia porca: meia dúzia de acentos a menos acarretaria um gasto maior em termos de cognição.


----------



## guihenning

meencantesp said:


> Logo, se as paroxítonas estão em menor número, por que não acentuá-las para que elas sim sejam as “distintas”?


Porque o português tem absoluta fixação pela paroxitonia. Quanto menos as acentuarmos, melhor. E porque a regra de "todas as proparoxítonas são acentuadas" é mais geral e econômica que qualquer outra coisa.


----------

